# Can I get into Emerson (two films inside)



## dinski (Dec 6, 2007)

Emerson is my #1 school. I visited the campus and I fell in love even more.

Here's what I have.

3.0 GPA
1690 SAT
4.0 1st quarter senior year GPA
1 Within school film award (most outstanding film of the year)
1 regional film award (best original narrative comedy in capital region media arts festival)
One of my films was accepted to be screened at the Westport Youth Film Festival

My video teacher essentially wrote me an epic novel for a recommendation

I am currently the VP of student congress
the Historian of Chemistry Demos (and was also last year)

I am submitting a DVD portfolio with 2 films on it.

One, Batteries Not Included, is the one that won all of those awards.

The second, is incredibly different. It's called Last Light and should be done by the end of this week. It's a drama/music video using Broken Social Scene (feat. Feist): lover's spit. it's kind of Half Nelson-ish.

Here they are on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REJUxmV-o6M   < Last Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcJaVXmGDPs  < Batteries Not Included


Please tell me...do you think I could get in? I can't imagine what I'd do if I didn't.

Also, I'd love to hear what you think about my films.


----------



## Josh (Dec 6, 2007)

You're a little bit below the average GPA (3.5) but apart from that I don't see why not.


----------



## dinski (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah i figured my GPA was low, but hopefully they'll take into account the 4.0 1st quarter grades.

I really hope I get in. I'm applying regular decision.


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Dec 7, 2007)

i applied early with a 2160 SAT. 12 on essay. 

...2.6 GPA

i'm hoping they weigh SAT's a bit more than GPA. 

i think you've got a decent shot tho. 

recently visited the campus, and it's unbelievable. the marketing room? wow


----------



## dinski (Dec 7, 2007)

i was more amazed at the housing...

jesus, they're palaces. that piano row place.

it send you an IM when your laundry is done O_O


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha.

I live in Piano Row.


----------

